

Lokus, my online collaborative atlas project, has been updated. - ewoodrich
http://www.lokusapp.com/blog/entry/?id=260145

======
ewoodrich
Lokus is built using Django and is hosted on Google App Engine. We just
finished rolling out a new update for the open-beta, including improved social
integration and support for citizen journalism.

I appreciate any feedback!

